# One Star Rating Removed - I don't know why but I'm stoked



## paulobaka (Nov 10, 2015)

So I'm was newbie with only 30 ratings and a 5.0 average. A few days ago I got slammed with 2 sub 5.0 ratings, one of which was a one star, and my rating dropped to 4.82.

The 1 star ride was a little awkward but I didn't think it went terribly wrong. I suspected the PAX who doled out a one star was offended because I was referring to him and his partner as "gentlemen". For some reason I suspected the PAX perceived me to be homophobic. When I saw the rating drop that nigh,t I felt certain that he took offense due some sort of misunderstanding. 

A few days later I noticed my rating was back up to 4.92 and I only had 1 sub 5.0 rating. Apparently they had removed the rating, and I didn't complain or anything. I did a lot of research before starting Uber and I've never heard of this happening. 

My theory is this guys claimed "homophobia" or some sort of "prejudice". 
Uber, notorious for their poor non existent customer service, will actually look into claims of Racism and Homophobia (certain keywords will flag comments). 

Uber investigated the comments and found the claim ridiculous, so they removed the rating. (seriously being offended at being called gentlemen?)

This is only a theory but a plausible one. I know for sure a 1 star rating was removed. 

Yay for me!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

paulobaka said:


> So I'm was newbie with only 30 ratings and a 5.0 average. A few days ago I got slammed with 2 sub 5.0 ratings, one of which was a one star, and my rating dropped to 4.82.
> 
> The 1 star ride was a little awkward but I didn't think it went terribly wrong. I suspected the PAX who doled out a one star was offended because I was referring to him and his partner as "gentlemen". For some reason I suspected the PAX perceived me to be homophobic. When I saw the rating drop that nigh,t I felt certain that he took offense due some sort of misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


The rider can also request that Uber ammends his rating. They can select the trip, tap "Need Help?" >> "I had an issue with my driver" >> "I gave my driver the wrong rating." Maybe they had a change of heart?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

paulobaka said:


> So I'm was newbie with only 30 ratings and a 5.0 average. A few days ago I got slammed with 2 sub 5.0 ratings, one of which was a one star, and my rating dropped to 4.82.
> 
> The 1 star ride was a little awkward but I didn't think it went terribly wrong. I suspected the PAX who doled out a one star was offended because I was referring to him and his partner as "gentlemen". For some reason I suspected the PAX perceived me to be homophobic. When I saw the rating drop that nigh,t I felt certain that he took offense due some sort of misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


A very convoluted and unlikely theory. No... this sounds like just a case of good ol' rootin' tootin' Ubermath to me. Yee-haw! 1 + 1 +1 = -358.9


----------



## paulobaka (Nov 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> A very convoluted and unlikely theory. No... this sounds like just a case of good ol' rootin' tootin' Ubermath to me. Yee-haw! 1 + 1 +1 = -358.9


Fair enough. I don't really get the ubermath joke. They may be greedy and evil but I don't regard them as idiots. They know what they're doing and laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

paulobaka said:


> I don't really get the ubermath joke


It's a running joke here on the forums. Meaning that Uber uses mathematical formulas/equations that don't make sense.

*Slashing rates so you can earn more! *- What kind of math goes into this idea?! At $2.00/mile + $0.35/minute + $1.50 base fare = pretty good fare. So... let's take that and make it $0.80/mile + $0.10/minute + $0 base fare = OMG SO MUCH MORE PROFIT!!!!!!!!!!! That's Uber math for you.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Weekly Summary (Uber mathematics)

Weekly rating:
4.90
You received 29 out of 29 5-star rated trips the last 2 weeks


----------



## paulobaka (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok ..I was slow on this one. Thanks for elaborating Mike.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

They might've pressed the wrong star at first, then uber followed up with them due to low rating and led them to input correct rating, happens more than we know.


----------

